
China is Planting Digital Bombs Throughout the U.S. Power Grid - apievangelist
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-06/richard-clarke-china-laying-digital-bombs-across-us
======
freedrull
I've had enough of these fear mongering "cyber war" stories. No one seems to
know whether the hackers are part of the Chinese government or not, yet new
bullshit articles like this keep popping up, riding on the excuse of "we can't
rule out the possibility the Chinese government isn't behind the attacks".

~~~
sc68cal
Amen brother. Schneier has a great post on this whole fiasco.

The Threat of Cyberwar Has Been Grossly Exaggerated:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/07/the_threat_of_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/07/the_threat_of_c.html)

